# Decorating a Flat - HomeGoods or similar in UK?



## VisaVivs (Mar 26, 2013)

Have been in the UK almost two weeks now, and husband and I are searching for furniture, kitchenware, and other such accents for our home. I've been to ASDA, Tesco Home, M&S, Next Home, IKEA, but am desperately missing stores the likes of HomeGoods! You can't beat their selection and prices!

Does anyone know if there are stores similar to it here? We are in the Greater London area, but have a car, so can drive if there is a good place within a reasonable distance. Any other suggestions for places worth looking into for anything home/kitchen related?

Thanks!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

VisaVivs said:


> Have been in the UK almost two weeks now, and husband and I are searching for furniture, kitchenware, and other such accents for our home. I've been to ASDA, Tesco Home, M&S, Next Home, IKEA, but am desperately missing stores the likes of HomeGoods! You can't beat their selection and prices!
> 
> Does anyone know if there are stores similar to it here? We are in the Greater London area, but have a car, so can drive if there is a good place within a reasonable distance. Any other suggestions for places worth looking into for anything home/kitchen related?
> 
> Thanks!


If you google Dunelm Mill,The Range warehouse, or Yorkshire Linen stores for a store nearest you, you may find they have a good selection of the things you are looking for.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are unlikely to beat US prices. Normally you pay the same in pounds as you'd pay in dollars, so around a third more expensive here.
Argos catalogue shops have a vast selection, but of course you can't see the goods before you buy (but have liberal exchange/refund policy). They are also online at Shop Online with Argos.co.uk - your Online Catalogue for Home Shopping
and deliver, and the usual suspect like www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## popcorn (Sep 8, 2013)

I found the same, coming from Australia to the UK. It's just so hard in some ways because you have in your mind what you want and how much it costs. Even ikea is different here. But you adjust I guess. 
I found Argos helpful and you can look online. 
XAmy


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


VisaVivs said:


> Have been in the UK almost two weeks now, and husband and I are searching for furniture, kitchenware, and other such accents for our home. I've been to ASDA, Tesco Home, M&S, Next Home, IKEA, but am desperately missing stores the likes of HomeGoods! You can't beat their selection and prices!
> 
> Does anyone know if there are stores similar to it here? We are in the Greater London area, but have a car, so can drive if there is a good place within a reasonable distance. Any other suggestions for places worth looking into for anything home/kitchen related?
> 
> Thanks!


When we first arrived to London, my lovely wife purchased some basic furniture off Amazon. At first, I was rather reluctant to it but I was proven wrong: quality of products and their prices were actually pretty good. The "trick" was to go to the stores (shops) and look at what we wanted and then buy them on-line.

However, her shopping habits changed once we purchased our flat...:rant:....

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I use amazon all the time. There are TK Maxx and Homesense in the uk which is the same company as homegoods, TJ maxx and marshalls in the USA. I have not been to Homesense but we have a TK maxx and I find kitchen and other home needs there all the time. I think I bought over 10 over the door organisers there since we don't have as much storage space as closets as we did before.


----------



## BronwynBean (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish I had known about Homesense!! Love their stuff!!! Branded names at really good prices!!


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

My husband has used argos, amazon, tesco and ebay. Some stuff was of poor quality but he was able to return it without a problem.

He was pretty happy when he picked up a lounge suite for 50 pounds. Very very good condition too.


----------

